# Troll Records – Scary Spooky Stories (1973)



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Troll Records – Scary Spooky Stories (1973)
GHOST STORIES

“Here are six famous stories narrated with all the chills and thrills that made them so successful around campfires on late summer evenings or in darkened rooms on cold and rainy winter nights” claims the back of this classic album of ghost stories. Troll Records is well known as a publisher of plenty of spooky albums in the 1970’s. This album seems to be geared toward younger listeners, with six classic ghost stories read by Ralph Bell, Robert Dryden, and Daniel Ocko. You’ve probably already heard several of the stories, especially “The Skinny Toe” and “Wait ‘Til Martin Comes”.

I enjoy listening to this album tremendously, and I’m looking forward to when my own kids are old enough to hear them, too. (My oldest is 7 … she might be ready for a couple of these stories.) The readers have very radio-friendly voices … all three worked for the CBS Radio Workshop at some point … and there are sound effects and music which really enhance the stories. And even though this album is 35 years old, it doesn’t sound all that dated.

Halloweiner has it here.

This is part of a series from Troll Records, which also includes “Great Ghost Stories”, “Thrillers and Chillers”, and “Weird Tales of the Unknown”.


----------

